# Eggs for Breakfast



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What's your strangest combination?

I ate a handful of walnuts while I was trying to decide what to fix for breakfast. I wondered how scrambled eggs and walnuts would taste. Maybe chopped celery would go good with it, so I sauteed chopped celery and walnuts and then scrambled with eggs plus salt, pepper, and a little cayenne pepper.

It was actually pretty good. Next time, I will add either salsa or tomato slices to compensate for the heat. Not an everyday egg breakfast, but an interesting blend of flavors.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I’m known for my egg combo breakfasts. 
My combos with broccoli and cauliflower are Requested by the neighborhood kids as “Dinosaur Food”. 
I find Spam, onions and Mrs Dash finding their way into my concoctions.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Eggs and toast are my "normal" breakfast. Years ago FBBill posted about eating six eggs for breakfast. I can now say the same, and i need no more until supper time.

I've also learned to add other things to the eggs--chopped bacon, pepper, ground sausage---almost anything that strikes my fancy.

Also, I sometimes now whip them in a bowl with butter and milke, then cook them in the microwave. A bit differenct

For an occasional change of pace I keep cereal on hand. Three or four days of that and I'm back to eggs and toast.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I eat eggs for breakfast whenever I can. I'll sometimes mix in leftover vegetables anything from cooked cabbage to pinto beans.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mix 4 eggs in a bowl, add a slice of cheese and a little milk in a cup and melt and mix together. Pour the milk and cheese mix into the eggs, pour into a cast iron skillet with cooked sausage and bacon bits. When done put the eggs into a flat bread wrap.
Gets my teenage boys out the door in the morning.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Two duck eggs fried with 3 pre cooked sausage patties served over a slice of buttered sourdough bread.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, I still eat 6 eggs occasionally. I buy 2 boxes of eggs at WM. I think they hold 5 doz ea. That gets me through the month. IF I go over to DDs she fixes me breakfast, so I don't eat then. I usually only eat 4 eggs with 2 pieces of bread with butter, peanut butter and jelly on them, BUT, if, at the end of the month I can see ill have extra eggs over, I go into 6 mode. lol Lately, ive been slicing up a tater and frying it with the eggs and foregoing the bread.-


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love plain old scrambled egg sandwiches on toast with lots of ketchup.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I like to fry up chorizo then mix in a couple of eggs. Served with sour cream and a spoon of salsa... Yummy


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Neighbor supplies me with eggs in exchange for a sack of feed per mo. He loves his chickens but they eat only one or two eggs per day and usually give me three to five dozen per week!!!!! Right now I have an incubator going with almost 40 eggs in it so that he has replacement hens. He has some mature hens that are laying eggs so large that he cannot close the cartons. 

Seems like I'm not the only one to chop up bacon or fry sausage to go into the scrambled eggs. Sausage, bacon, green bell pepper, tomato, a bit of cilantro, cheese, butter, milk===

If I am scrambling eggs anything goes, but ALWAYS a bit of butter and some milk.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

You guys have a long way to go to beat my celery and walnuts.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Add a extra yolk to every 2 eggs for fine scrambled eggs.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> Add a extra yolk to every 2 eggs for fine scrambled eggs.


What do you do with the extra white toss it in the trash?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If we want to go for extraneous weirdness it would have to have been a four egg scramble from puffin eggs with sea cucumber(looks like green penis) fresh salmon and sea salt. Fried in bear grease and served on a bed of fiddle neck ferns.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

RichNC said:


> What do you do with the extra white toss it in the trash?


Angel food cake!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

In another month or so, one of my favorite breakfasts will be available. 

Go outside and pick some young tender Poke Salad leaves. Rinse them off, boil them got a minute, dump the water, add water, boil them again for a minute. Pour through strainer, put on a plate and squeeze out juice, dumping it.

Mix up however many eggs you're going to eat. I like 6. Beat the eggs real good, then add buttermilk, beat real good til it's blended. Add grated cheese, your personal favorite. Chop and add in the Poke salad. Get a pyrex or some sort of pan with rounded bottom. slick it up real good with butter. Pour in your mix. 

You can bake in the oven if you want, I just put it in the microwave, checking it ever so often. When it's firm in the middle of the top, it's done. If you like runny eggs, you can take it out earlier.

Carefully, so carefully, put a plate upside down over the pyrex pan, and flip it over. If you hold your mouth right, and you greased it up good, the whole thing will come out clean. I use a smallish square pan, so it's about 6x6 and 3" high. 

Cover the top with salsa, and go to it. I eat half for breakfast, and the other half middle of the day. 

Sounds complicated, bit it isn't. Took longer to type it than it does to do it.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> Angel food cake!


One egg white a day must take weeks to save up for that cake.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Eggs scrambled in lard with pork sausage and fried sweet potatoes are probably my all time fav


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Clem: Your dish sounds a lot like mine---plain milk and butter instead of buttermilk, but I HAVE used buttermilk. One major difference; I take the bowl out of the microwave about half-way thru the cook time and stir, then complete the cooking. That stirring puts any melted butter and remaining milk back into the mix and the result is an evenly cooked dish. I find that the microwave bowl is much easier to clean than the cast iron pan when cooking eggs.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Eggs in a basket was a favorite of mine when I was a child. Now a days I'll make two eggs with a few tablespoons of water, whipped with a fork, then scrambled in a lightly oiled hot iron pan. I like to drink either, watered down orange juice, or low sodium V8 juice with scrambled eggs. If I'm really hungry, I'll eat scramble eggs with whole wheat toast and raw oysters on the side, but not very often.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, this may not be strange to others but it was to me...

I bought some refrigerated raw fermented sauerkraut in a glass jar (Oregon Brineworks brineworks brand). The label had serving suggestions: Top a morning egg, a sandwich, a tater, a pork loin...

A sauerkraut-topped egg? I tried it and it was absolutely divine, which surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cle


Clem said:


> In another month or so, one of my favorite breakfasts will be available.
> 
> Go outside and pick some young tender Poke Salad leaves. Rinse them off, boil them got a minute, dump the water, add water, boil them again for a minute. Pour through strainer, put on a plate and squeeze out juice, dumping it.
> 
> ...


 Can we make a reservation for the first of April?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

RichNC said:


> What do you do with the extra white toss it in the trash?


I don't use an extra egg yolk to make my really, really good scrambled eggs. I brag about these because no all (well not most) of my cooking is brag worthy. Butter. A big piece melted in the pan and mixed in with the liquid egg is the secret to my eggs. The milk makes them light and creamy. I learned this from an actual chef who took pity on me.

Egg whites freeze very well so if you do not have enough at one time you can just wait to accumulate. When I do have left over egg whites I tend to just add them to baking recipes or another egg dish or if I have just one I combine it with a whole egg and make egg noodles.

I admit that I did try the peanut butter on scrambled eggs suggested by an actor (name I cannot remember) and it was not as yuck as I expected. In fact it was okay but not something I am anxious to add to my meal collection on a regular basis.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> I don't use an extra egg yolk to make my really, really good scrambled eggs. I brag about these because no all (well not most) of my cooking is brag worthy. Butter. A big piece melted in the pan and mixed in with the liquid egg is the secret to my eggs. The milk makes them light and creamy. I learned this from an actual chef who took pity on me.
> 
> Egg whites freeze very well so if you do not have enough at one time you can just wait to accumulate. When I do have left over egg whites I tend to just add them to baking recipes or another egg dish or if I have just one I combine it with a whole egg and make egg noodles.
> 
> I admit that I did try the peanut butter on scrambled eggs suggested by an actor (name I cannot remember) and it was not as yuck as I expected. In fact it was okay but not something I am anxious to add to my meal collection on a regular basis.


I haven’t had peanut butter on eggs, but when author Sue grafton died recently, I tried a peanut butter and pickle sandwich in honor of her detective heroine, Kinsey Milhone. It was surprisingly decent.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I love peanut butter and fresh English cucumber sandwiches. No accounting for tastes LOL! My husband thinks this is sacrilege. But putting apple jelly on smoked meat sandwiches isn't?

Some strange Canadian foods. THRILLS gum tastes just like soap and as kids we all loved it. Of course this meant that having our mouths washed out with soap held no fears for us!
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/foodanddrink/ ... ut#image=1


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> I love peanut butter and fresh English cucumber sandwiches. No accounting for tastes LOL! My husband thinks this is sacrilege. But putting apple jelly on smoked meat sandwiches isn't?
> 
> Some strange Canadian foods. THRILLS gum tastes just like soap and as kids we all loved it. Of course this meant that having our mouths washed out with soap held no fears for us!
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/foodanddrink/ ... ut#image=1


I’ve found that fresh cucumber is great on almost all sandwiches. Love it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Clem said:


> In another month or so, one of my favorite breakfasts will be available.
> 
> Go outside and pick some young tender Poke Salad leaves. Rinse them off, boil them got a minute, dump the water, add water, boil them again for a minute. Pour through strainer, put on a plate and squeeze out juice, dumping it.
> 
> ...


I use polk like spinach for eggs Florentine. Polk is my favorite green.

Moon, no one can beat your combo.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’ve found that fresh cucumber is great on almost all sandwiches. Love it.


Mix cucumber (I like to peel mine) and cream cheese to make a spread, and then lay cucumber slices on the bread for a delish sandwich.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Mix cucumber (I like to peel mine) and cream cheese to make a spread, and then lay cucumber slices on the bread for a delish sandwich.


That sounds good!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> That sounds good!


A dash of garlic doesn't hurt.. Let your imagination be your guide...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> A dash of garlic doesn't hurt.. Let your imagination be your guide...


I think onion would be good. I love cukes and onion sliced into sour cream with salt and pepper, as a summer salad


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think onion would be good. I love cukes and onion sliced into sour cream with salt and pepper, as a summer salad


I am going to completely co-op this thread. Sorry Moon. My wife and I were on a bike trip, going through Iowa. Great place for a steak, right? The hotel guy, (no concierge, just a hotel guy) sent us out in the country to a town designed by Norman Rockwell for steaks. They had this cumbersome, onion, sour cream salad to die for. We asked the waitress about it. She said an 80 year old lady came in every day and made it. That is all she makes, then goes home.

Heading back to the bike, we meet an old lady walking her toy poodle at 11:30 at night. I tell her what a pretty town they have, and she says right back, "Yes it is!"

The steak was fabulous - Can't beat Iowa corn fed beef grilled right there in Norman Rockwell Iowa.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My Mom used to make this every springtime but we never have the chance because everything here seems to grow from nothing to full blown overnight. Pick very young, small dandelion leaves. Spend the next day washing them to get rid of all the dirt. Where it sticks is beyond me but you really have to wash those leaves. Make a simple oil, red wine vinegar and Dijon mustard dressing. Toss the dandelion leaves. Top with a poached egg or if you prefer a hard boiled egg.

Sliced cucumber, fresh salted butter on homemade white bread. I can eat this for breakfast, lunch and dinner especially in the summer.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Tiff; I had forgotten about eggs in a basket. Mom sometimes made them for me when I was a kid. Lots of butter on the toast as it was put on the table.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I am going to completely co-op this thread. Sorry Moon. My wife and I were on a bike trip, going through Iowa. Great place for a steak, right? The hotel guy, (no concierge, just a hotel guy) sent us out in the country to a town designed by Norman Rockwell for steaks. They had this cumbersome, onion, sour cream salad to die for. We asked the waitress about it. She said an 80 year old lady came in every day and made it. That is all she makes, then goes home.
> 
> Heading back to the bike, we meet an old lady walking her toy poodle at 11:30 at night. I tell her what a pretty town they have, and she says right back, "Yes it is!"
> 
> The steak was fabulous - Can't beat Iowa corn fed beef grilled right there in Norman Rockwell Iowa.


My grandmother and mom used to make it and now I do. I love it...nothing better in summer. Sounds like a wonderful town..I like Iowa.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Moon, I use eggs and walnuts as a snack. I usually have hard-boiled eggs in the fridge, as a grab and go. An egg slice, pat of butter, and a walnut half is a quick go-to. A handful of them makes a super quick lunch.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I use the cucumber cream cheese for my finger sandwiches at my tea parties. they are always the first to go. ~Georgia


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I gotta be honest with ya, if I knew I was eating finger sandwiches, it'd take a lot more than cream cheese before I'd bite into one.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Clem said:


> I gotta be honest with ya, if I knew I was eating finger sandwiches, it'd take a lot more than cream cheese before I'd bite into one.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The world really is changing all the time. I was looking through our local grocery store flyer for this week and I discovered that I can buy a huge bag of ground crickets for just $14.99. I wonder how that would be with eggs? Certainly lots of protein. However I am not able to get past the gag reflect. But who knows. If you had told people back in the 1950s and 60s that we North Americans would love eating raw fish and seaweed no one would have believed you and it is a $2 billion restaurant industry now. And if the world population reaches the predicted 12 billion we may end up having to eat many strange things and be happy for the nutrition. I can absolutely say that if I was put on a cricket diet I would have no problem losing weight.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If you eat them, bright side....No singing while you're trying to sleep, or eating your socks!

Mon


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Eggs scrambled over french cut green beans with sour cream and american or cheddar cheese is an old standby at our house. Add some chopped luncheon meat ham, sauteed onions and you got what we call "Junk Eggs". Our kids still ask for it when they are home. Dsmythe


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

MDG: I never thought I would eai dried octopus, but with beer it is pretty good. My wife thinks raw oysters are yucky, but I used to go out on the reefs with an orange crate, sit on the crate in shallow water and eat oysters as I shucked them--moving crate as needed. If food gets short our appetites will adjust.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I also love the cucumber sour cream salad mentioned but do not like it drippy. If you chop up your cucumber, stir in a good pinch of salt and then suspend it in a colander over a bowl for about half an hour a lot of the water content will drip out. Give the cucumber a gentle squeeze and even more will come out. Works well for zucchini as well , especially fried.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my husband liked the raw oysters also and the octopus. course he would have eaten anything except kraft dinner. I never liked eggs(except for baked goods) I have had to force myself to eat a boiled egg once a week for breakfast since I have been on the keto diet. for some reason eggs make me sick to my stomach. everyone in my family ate them except me. Dad would eat 6 to 8 on Easter morning. all other times he would have at least 4 with salt fish roasted in brown paper ~Georgia


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Georgia; Men who work like horses have to eat like horses. I'll bet your mother was kept busy too. I have only vague memories of those days on the farm, but I know how tired my Dad and Mother were at the end of the day.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Macrocarpus said:


> MDG: I never thought I would eai dried octopus, but with beer it is pretty good. My wife thinks raw oysters are yucky, but I used to go out on the reefs with an orange crate, sit on the crate in shallow water and eat oysters as I shucked them--moving crate as needed. If food gets short our appetites will adjust.



My husband keeps telling me this. I am a vegetarian (Lacto, Ovo, Pesco -but not oysters - vegetarian so I do eat animal products) who really just does not like meat. If faced with a meat heavy survival diet I really wonder how I would do. 

He is quite rigid in what he likes but I have to admit that he will also try just about everything. He and one of his crew have already decided to try the ground crickets - split the cost of the bag. Lips that touch crickets will not be touching mine for a long long time. He is still thinking about that. Now I am insulted.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotch Eggs. My husband loves these and they are great for on the road in your pocket - well in Tupperware. You can make lots ahead of time and they can be eaten hot (best) or cold. They can be baked or deep fried.

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/baked-scotch-eggs/f0e01f73-fb39-478b-9a2c-f242359d24af

Hungarian Rakott Krumpli which is really just a potato hard boiled egg bake with either sausage or bacon or even ham. I make this for dinner but always have to make double or triple because everyone wants some for breakfast and if my husband takes it to work for breakfast there has to be enough to share.

https://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/layered-potato-casserole-rakott-krumpli


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

MDG; Crickets might not be so bad if they are not sprayed with insecticide. Barb tells me that when she was overseas (and I do not recall where this was) the municipality put out a lot of rat poison. Foreign workers caught the sick rats, cooked and ate them and DIED.

Kids in Japan when I was there would run up and down the railroad tracks to catch grasshoppers to fry. Our troops are taught to eat snakes and such in survival courses. I draw the line at wild mushrooms. The only one I recognize and will eat is the morel. You could not pay me enough money to make me eat a puffer fish.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Back in the later '70s I worked in a steel foundry. My dept. was cleaning up the rough castings to get them to grinding and inspection. I was supposedly 1st shift but worked any as needed so sometimes I was home late. Knowing I would have about 4 hrs. down before going back, I'd make my lunch which was eaten about 9 AM. 

Tuna, green pepper, celery, onion. minced garlic, dill pickle, hard boiled egg with lettuce on any rye was a favorite.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Slinger
Eggs hash browns sausage smothered with chili chopped onions and cheese
This is a late night meal at greasy spoons/diners in St. Louis after the bars close
Back in the day I had plenty


----------

